# Happy Holidays!



## 2twenty2

*H**appy Holidays*
everyone!​


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks, knuck! And Merry Christmas to you and everyone else here as well! And a Happy New Year!


----------



## cwwozniak

And a *Happy Festivus* for the rest of us!


----------



## Gr3iz

And a glorious Winter Solstice!


----------



## Cookiegal

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year eveyone!


----------



## Tildy

*Merry Christmas to All







*


----------



## managed

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you all !


----------



## Gr3iz

You went all out on decorating your place, there, Allan! Looks good! ;-)


----------



## managed

Gr3iz said:


> You went all out on decorating your place, there, Allan! Looks good! ;-)


Thanks Mark, we still need to clean out the moat though.


----------



## eddie5659

Merry Christmas to all as well


----------



## TechGuy

Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mike, I hope you and the little Techlets had a great Christmas!


----------

